# Do you watch the Bad Batch?



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

While I'm not the best fan of Disney's recent takes on Star Wars, (but neither are my friend.) I sort of like the Bad Batch and the Clone Wars. (Not Star Wars Rebels though.)


----------



## perkele (Jun 30, 2021)

The Bad Batch is Star Wars? Wasn't that the one with Keanu Reeves as a neon rave cult leader?

I liked that movie, but other people did not.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm watching it and it's okay.  While I like the batch, I think Omega is annoying.  

Rebels was Aladdin in space early on. Didn't like the design and some episodes were very contrived but it does get a lot better as you go into it.

Resistance was pretty bad.  Loved the idea of a show about pilots and I liked the style but it was super disappointing.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 30, 2021)

perkele said:


> The Bad Batch is Star Wars? Wasn't that the one with Keanu Reeves as a neon rave cult leader?
> 
> I liked that movie, but other people did not.



This Bad Batch


----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 19, 2021)

Personally, I enjoy it. I'm among those who really loved Clone Wars and Rebels, and so this just feels like getting an extra season.


----------

